# Placement of the left arm cephalic vein transposition arteriovenous fistula



## akj (Feb 17, 2014)

What anesthesia CPT would you use for the following:

PREOPERATIVE DIAGNOSES:
1.  End-stage renal disease.
2.  Arterial occlusive disease.

POSTOPERATIVE DIAGNOSES:
1.  End-stage renal disease.
2.  Arterial occlusive disease.

OPERATION:
1.  Placement of the left arm cephalic vein transposition arteriovenous fistula.
2.  Left cephalic vein and brachial artery open angioplasty.
3.  Venogram of the left upper extremity and superior vena cava, arteriogram of
the left upper extremity.


----------

